# wahoooooooooooooooooo



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

[URL="http://







[/URL] [URL="http://







[/URL [URL="http://







[/URL [URL="http://







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ha ha  What a good girl having a bath


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

Someone likes the water


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

OMG, Sam is too cute. I love the last picture, she looks like she is saying turn the water back on, turn it back on! lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She sure does love her baths.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Look at her big chubby fluffed up body. How cute.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

so cute


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2009)

Aww, so puffy!! <3


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

I've never seen such a round Cockatiel! :lol:

Great pictures!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

at least she will be nice and clean


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

I wished mine would take their baths like that... what a nice clean bird!! and so fluffy!


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Billy won't bathe like that. I keep trying to tell him to give it a chance, but no. Anyhoo, Sam sure looked like she was enjoying herself. I love the last pic!


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

She looks like a power puff, all round and fluffy. Sooo cute, wish mine would love baths like that.


----------

